# Fertilisation to enhance reds?



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been googling all night, I am tired and sort of near giving up on this quest. I am sure I read it somewhere; but for the life of me I cannot recall where.

red plants are tougher to grow, with some exceptions. I realise this is often due to Co2. correct me if I am wrong there. 

But easier plants, like Sunset Hygro go red,pink...orangey. Mine isn't. it did start to go a gorgeous pink or firey red but then it stopped. I wonder what fertilisation regime there is to enhance the reds in the few plants I have.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Bringing out reds is usually a matter of providing enough light. Once you get that checked off, make sure your CO2 matches your light level. Sufficient iron a running nitrogen a little on the lean side (5-10 ppm) will help quite a bit too.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

If nitrogen is on the lean side, would that affect green leaves from becoming fully green?


----------



## grafalski (Feb 25, 2006)

From my experience it shouldn't. I keep my No3 at 5 ppm. For some "green" plants that need more No3 I use Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus Caps. I've always had problems with my red tample when my No3 was above 10 ppm - leaves were stunt.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

I heart that organic nitrogen plant fertilizer that includes amino-acids enhance red plant growth without algae, but I have no idea which company makes it.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried to search goggle for company that makes nitrogen fertilizer where 50% nitrates and 50% amino acids, to use it instead of homemade KNO3. Does any one knows where to get it?


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Brands like Elos, Anubias and Xaqua sell aquarium's plant fertilizer that contains also organic nitrogen, ammino-acids and other organic substances


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

They are not available in USA.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I've been googling all night, I am tired and sort of near giving up on this quest. I am sure I read it somewhere; but for the life of me I cannot recall where.
> 
> red plants are tougher to grow, with some exceptions. I realise this is often due to Co2. correct me if I am wrong there.
> 
> But easier plants, like Sunset Hygro go red,pink...orangey. Mine isn't. it did start to go a gorgeous pink or firey red but then it stopped. I wonder what fertilisation regime there is to enhance the reds in the few plants I have.


I'm sure every plant is different but I'm growing Alternanthera reinecki, which is a vibrant red in my tank. (Check out my profile and pictures). Maybe this is a weed, I don't know, but it grows really well using the PPS fertilization program and about 5 watts/ gal of light in my 52 gal tank. I keep CO2 on the low side about 20 ppm (blue green on the drop checker). 
If you want any I have tons to spare that is really red.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My reds are really red. I dose EI. I've found that they iron and lots of light. I dose extra iron every other day. My nitrates are not low. For what it's work


----------



## Intermission (Oct 26, 2008)

From my experience iron helps bring out the reds a whole lot, but also most red plants require higher light and co2


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This isn't fertilization, but I've found that the GE 9325K 55w straight pin PC really grows nice red plants.
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Seems like there are two versions on how to achieve this. Low nitrates or extra iron, which is true or is it a mixture of both? If nitrates are low, wouldn't algae growth be more prevalent if other ferts aren't adjusted as well?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

It wouldnt matter if they were low so much as long as it's availabe that should be no issues.



lildark185 said:


> Seems like there are two versions on how to achieve this. Low nitrates or extra iron, which is true or is it a mixture of both? If nitrates are low, wouldn't algae growth be more prevalent if other ferts aren't adjusted as well?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Well keeping them low, but not too low is the real trick. Somewhere around 5-10 ppm is about right.

Left C made an excellent comment about lighting. I started using an AquaMedic Planta bulb over the front part of my tank about a year ago. It has a farily pink hue to it. The improvement in visible color was impressive and immediate. The fish look more vibrant too.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The use of Aquamedic bulbs is misleading in that the bulb itself has a pinkish hue which reflects off the plant to give it a redder appearance. Red plants should be red regardless of the light. Its equivalent to saying that the sun itself is darker as a result of wearing sunglasses.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 8, 2007)

lildark185 said:


> Seems like there are two versions on how to achieve this. Low nitrates or extra iron, which is true or is it a mixture of both? If nitrates are low, wouldn't algae growth be more prevalent if other ferts aren't adjusted as well?


I dont' dose any extra iron, other than what Seachem Flourish provides, and I dose twice what regular EI calls for, yet I still grow nice looking, healthy plants, with no stunting!

Low nitrates can cause stress to plants, and they will exhibit the red color then. Blyxa Japonica is a good example of this. Blyxa will turn red under stress, or in high light.

Iron will help, but I've added the Seachem Iron every other day for several months, and when I ran out, noticed no difference in plant color at all.

Overall tank health, i.e. very good Co2, will go much farther to get _*healthy*_ plants, than starving the tank of nitrates. If you want more red looking plants, buy red species!


----------

